# Just cool pics i felt like sharing.



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 8, 2020)

Nom nom nom..









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Nice mate! Hey, you want to turn this thread into a conversation before the site gets shut down


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 8, 2020)

Very cool
[doublepost=1594201987,1594201952][/doublepost]


Josiah Rossic said:


> Nice mate! Hey, you want to turn this thread into a conversation before the site gets shut down



I’ll sell my left kidney before I let the site go!


----------



## Tyrant pets (Jul 9, 2020)

Yea i'd like to know where to go after aswell hah in the same boat as you wizard just joined. 
Also cool pic ill share too (thought the way he is could look sick as a tattoo)


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 9, 2020)

Tyrant pets said:


> Yea i'd like to know where to go after aswell hah in the same boat as you wizard just joined.
> Also cool pic ill share too (thought the way he is could look sick as a tattoo)
> 
> View attachment 329498


Lol bad timing for us aye..
Yes sick pic !! I was laterally in my mates tattoo studio early talking to him about getting some sort of cool snake tattoo 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Very cool
> [doublepost=1594201987,1594201952][/doublepost]
> 
> I’ll sell my left kidney before I let the site go!


I'll give you a dollar


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 9, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Hahah mate i actually don't know were we are going to go after site closes down.. my luck the site closes as soon as i get onto it haha oh well..
> Where do you live man?


I'm in Brisbane. Also I was thinking maybe we could all decide on another forum to join for when this site closes, here's one I looked at: https://www.ssnakess.com/forums/
If anyone one can think of any other places that would be great. I'll probably be using the name Pythonguy or Pythonguy1 or something like that.


Anyone remember that crazy idea in the Covid-19 thread that a meteorite would hit earth after the corona outbreak. It's going to hit china. Also, what did Nutty do to get himself banned? Last I saw he was ignoring us and just making pointless rants. Next thing he was gone and the Covid-19 thread with him. Any idea what happened?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 9, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Yea nice brissy. Im just on the gold coast..


Nice mate.



WizardFromAus- said:


> Yea ill join that forum..
> Think i seen it before


What will you're username be? Keeping WizardFromAus-? Which by the way is awesome


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 9, 2020)

Ah man... that's news to me ay, I just figured after that 362 page thread finally got deleted he was just taking a spell. Honestly had no idea he was banned.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 9, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Nice mate.
> 
> 
> What will you're username be? Keeping WizardFromAus-? Which by the way is awesome


Yea man ill be keeping WizardFromAus for sure!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 9, 2020)

After I win the 80 million Powerball tonight, my new forum name will be Boatsnhoes


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Ah man... that's news to me ay, I just figured after that 362 page thread finally got deleted he was just taking a spell. Honestly had no idea he was banned.


I sighed with relief when I saw that he got banned!



WizardFromAus- said:


> Yea man ill be keeping WizardFromAus for sure!!


Good on ya mate. 



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> After I win the 80 million Powerball tonight, my new forum name will be Boatsnhoes


So will we see you there as well Kev? You still keeping Flaviemsy Purvisi?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 9, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> After I win the 80 million Powerball tonight, my new forum name will be Boatsnhoes


Hahah

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 9, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> will we see you there as well Kev? You still keeping Flaviemsy Purvisi?


Haha no, if this forum shut down (I don’t think it will) but if it did, my public forum days will be over. I'll join some darkweb underground reptile forum and fly under the radar when everything becomes illegal in QLD.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> .... Also, what did Nutty do to get himself banned? Last I saw he was ignoring us and just making pointless rants. Next thing he was gone and the Covid-19 thread with him. Any idea what happened?


There was quite likely nothing to see. Years ago, when Slateman ran this forum, I worked with Colin, and Fay to a lesser degree, as an assistant moderator. I was already moderation on another reptile forum at the time and so declined the invitation to take it on full-time. What I can tell you is that if a forum user consistently did or said things that were considered inappropriate, they w0uid be warned not to continue doing so. If they chose to repeatedly ignore these warnings, then there comes a time when the warnings are enacted. It does not have to be a major blow up. A few words blatantly ignoring repeated moderator requests, especially if immediately following a warning, is all it needs. With a history behind it, this is sufficient to confirm an unreceptive and non-compliant attitude that warrants suspension. As best I can recall NLG did exactly that in his last post that I read.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Haha no, if this forum shut down (I don’t think it will) but if it did, my public forum days will be over. I'll join some darkweb underground reptile forum and fly under the radar when everything becomes illegal in QLD.


OK then, take care man.

What's your dream reptile?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 10, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> OK then, take care man.
> [doublepost=1594362415,1594331418][/doublepost]
> What's your dream reptile?


Id love a sloth aye lol
Even though its not classified a reptile i reckon they would make a cool friend . Actaully what group does a sloth sit in ?
arboreal??

What about yours ?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 10, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Id love a sloth aye lol
> Even though its not classified a reptile i reckon they would make a cool friend . Actaully what group does a sloth sit in ?
> arboreal??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


My ultimate choice of pet would be an Aldabra tortoise. Snapped this baby on my last trip to Australia zoo.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 10, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> My ultimate choice of pet would be an Aldabra tortoise. Snapped this baby on my last trip to Australia zoo.
> View attachment 329518
> View attachment 329519
> View attachment 329520


Wow thats amaizing! Looks pretty solid too.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 10, 2020)

Was 35 years old then so 42 now and still a baby. Lol that thing will still be around in 2120.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 10, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Was 35 years old then so 42 now and still a baby. Lol that thing will still be around in 2120.


How long do they usally live for? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 10, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> How long do they usally live for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


80-120 years. Freaks like Harriet that died at Australia zoo in 2006 was believed to have hatched around 1830 and estimated to be 175 years old.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 10, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> 80-120 years. Freaks like Harriet that died at Australia zoo in 2006 was believed to have hatched around 1830 and estimated to be 175 years old.


What are these guys eating lol give me some!!


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 10, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> What are these guys eating lol give me some!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Very slow metabolism man.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 10, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Very slow metabolism man.


Yea? There quite fascinating 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 11, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Id love a sloth aye lol


Haha, cool.



WizardFromAus- said:


> What about yours ?


I'd love a red-bellied black snake. They are awesome! And I'v heard that they're really placid to keep.



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> My ultimate choice of pet would be an Aldabra tortoise. Snapped this baby on my last trip to Australia zoo.


Nice. It'd be pretty cool to have one of them.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 11, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, cool.
> 
> 
> I'd love a red-bellied black snake. They are awesome! And I'v heard that they're really placid to keep.
> ...


Yea, grounds keeper here where i live found one in somones back yard the other day, i should of taken a pic. Also seen few over the years out where my mother in law lives.. she has like 13 acres so we always seeing abit of wild life here and there.
Sometime last year seen a carpet python crossing the road, was huuuge, took up a whole lane, i stopped in front of it made sure it crossed ovet safely without getting run over.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 12, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Yea, grounds keeper here where i live found one in somones back yard the other day, i should of taken a pic. Also seen few over the years out where my mother in law lives.. she has like 13 acres so we always seeing abit of wild life here and there.
> Sometime last year seen a carpet python crossing the road, was huuuge, took up a whole lane, i stopped in front of it made sure it crossed ovet safely without getting run over.


Yeah, used to get a few of the red-bellies out where I live but then they started to dissapear when the cain toad population grew. Still see the occasional carpet python every now and then. Neighbor had one the other night actually.
[doublepost=1594523251,1594523085][/doublepost]Hey look at that! I reached "well-known memeber" status! Goal acheived


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 12, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I'd love a red-bellied black snake. They are awesome! And I'v heard that they're really placid to keep.



Seeing as how you like Red Bellies I was cleaning my snake cages yesterday and thought I'd snap a couple of pics of a couple of mine for you. They are great snakes to keep but like all vens, you never take them for granted. I've got a nice scar on my left index finger from a bite from one that happened about 18 and a half years ago. At the time I was doing live reptile demos at a shopping centre in Sydney and needed it for the demo the next day. It had shed in the bag overnight and the shed hadn't come completely off so I soaked it and as I was removing the shed it's head slipped through my hand and it nailed me of the finger. Spent the night in St George Hospital where I received 1 ampule of antivenom and was back working at the shopping centre the next day. Most painful bite I've ever suffered.







Josiah Rossic said:


> Yeah, used to get a few of the red-bellies out where I live but then they started to dissapear when the cain toad population grew. Still see the occasional carpet python every now and then. Neighbor had one the other night actually.
> [doublepost=1594523251,1594523085][/doublepost]Hey look at that! I reached "well-known memeber" status! Goal acheived



We get heaps of both around here. Both often show up in my backyard at numerous times from spring to autumn.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 12, 2020)

I have only ever seen one wild snake in my day to day adventures (not actively searching for them) and it was a nice young RBB blended into the path way at richmond train station, looked like the black tarmac or whatever they use in between some of the slabs
almost stepped right onto it, but it fled right as i was next to it (i was on my phone so it was in the corner of my eye when it moved) goes to show they arent aggressive and dont want to bite.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 12, 2020)

I grew up in Canberra , and the very first snake I ever saw in the flesh was a beautiful big RBB just slithering through a patch of short grass minding its own business some were in the Tidbinbilla nature reserve. I was only about 7 or 8 at the time and was having a picnic lunch with mum , dad and my little sister when I noticed it , I knew exactly what it was, and that it was potentially dangerous , but I was so fascinated by it , I just had to have a closer look. Unfortunately mum was terrified of snakes , so as soon as I could say "Wow ,, look at that " she grabbed my sister and me by the arms and dragged us back to the car screaming " SNAAAAAKE". I have been interested in reptiles ever since I can remember, but after that , for some reason I grew great love and respect for them and in fact all creatures in general. It has always amazed me, and always will, how such a small (compared to us) critter could instil such irrational fear in most people. So , sorry mum , RIP, but its probably your fault I'm so interested in snakes to this day. Strange thing is , I now live about 50 kms south east of Canberra , and in the 12 years I have lived here , I have not seen 1 RBB :-( However I do see plenty of eastern browns , eastern tigers and occasionaly alpine copperheads and white lipped snakes.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I have only ever seen one wild snake in my day to day adventures (not actively searching for them) and it was a nice young RBB blended into the path way at richmond train station, looked like the black tarmac or whatever they use in between some of the slabs
> almost stepped right onto it, but it fled right as i was next to it (i was on my phone so it was in the corner of my eye when it moved) goes to show they arent aggressive and dont want to bite.


I have a couple of pics of wild RBB's but can't upload them them here because of ridiculous size limits, I actually think RBB's are the most beautiful snakes


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 12, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> I have a couple of pics of wild RBB's but can't upload them them here because of ridiculous size limits, I actually think RBB's are the most beautiful snakes



Not sure which person you were replying to there, but Red-bellieds certainly are very beautiful snakes, and also usually have a lovely nature. Captives on the other hand literally try to kill you and will often chase you around the room! Haha, lots of fun!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 13, 2020)

GBWhite said:


> Seeing as how you like Red Bellies I was cleaning my snake cages yesterday and thought I'd snap a couple of pics of a couple of mine for you. They are great snakes to keep but like all vens, you never take them for granted. I've got a nice scar on my left index finger from a bite from one that happened about 18 and a half years ago. At the time I was doing live reptile demos at a shopping centre in Sydney and needed it for the demo the next day. It had shed in the bag overnight and the shed hadn't come completely off so I soaked it and as I was removing the shed it's head slipped through my hand and it nailed me of the finger. Spent the night in St George Hospital where I received 1 ampule of antivenom and was back working at the shopping centre the next day. Most painful bite I've ever suffered.
> 
> View attachment 329537
> View attachment 329538
> ...


Nice man! Thanks for the pics. Can't wait to get one. (mums not to keen though)



dragonlover1 said:


> I actually think RBB's are the most beautiful snakes


I agree. They are definitely the most beautiful snakes That I'v ever seen.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 13, 2020)

Speaking of RBB pics


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 13, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Speaking of RBB pics
> 
> View attachment 329541


Awesome pic man!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2020)

Thread restored. Please keep the topics of NLG/Covid-19 off the forums, APS is much better that way.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea im sick of hearing about it

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Rob said:


> Thread restored. Please keep the topics of NLG/Covid-19 off the forums, APS is much better that way.


Haha, yeah. Keep the site Nutty free
[doublepost=1594809990,1594809956][/doublepost]


Herptology said:


> Speaking of RBB pics


Nice!


----------

